# More aid to Tsunami victims.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you see president Bush on TV today calling for Americans to support aid to the Tsunami stricken through charity? It will be hard to malign him on this as he had former president Clinton standing beside him. When this is all over America will perhaps surpass $500 million in aid. Not bad for such a bunch of cheap, stingy, rich people as the UN portrays us.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

We started at 20 million, a tiny sum. We were then chastized and continually brought it up to its current amount. This really shows just how much we care about the rest of the world, giving the smallest amount possible. I can remember a day when America would give as much as possible just because we could, and we were humanitarians. Too bad times have changed.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> We started at 20 million, a tiny sum. We were then chastized and continually brought it up to its current amount. This really shows just how much we care about the rest of the world, giving the smallest amount possible. I can remember a day when America would give as much as possible just because we could, and we were humanitarians. Too bad times have changed.


weedhopper............i swear you are the thick headestnumnuts i have ever seen on any board anywhere........i do truely wish there were some way to calibrate the consistency of that sand/cement /water ratio in that thick gourd of yours.

the amount started small and moved higher because of reports of the magnitude of the disaster.

think about if this way you boob......did russia or china contribute 500 mill to us when the twin towers were hit?

yeah too bad times have changed........but only in other countries . the u.s. is always the first reponders in these type of things and where the government leaves off the churches and private organizations kick in.

Americans are the most generous people on the face of the earth.

btw....how much did osama and his gang contribute......

listen up goob......try standing in the corner on your head for a while...... at least until you have a cognitive thought that doesn't bash AMERICA.

you should at worst see some benifit from the improved blood flow to your brain. if that doesnt work try prozac or lithium..........i hear it does wonders for the emotionly challenged.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> It will be hard to malign him on this as he had former president Clinton standing beside him.


it was hard but mt found a way.

pointer


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many (including myself) think that if we must contribute this money through the UN that we should do it incrementally. A large amount of money at once will encourage more corruption like we witnessed with the food for oil scandal. It is true that we kept raising the contribution as the fatality list kept rising, but I think everyone is also aware of the problems with the UN and money. Even the money we have committed to date should be distributed proportionately, and with our approval. The UN may give it to those who hate us the most first.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"thick headestnumnuts"

You're right, I'm the stupid one.

"think about if this way you boob......did russia or china contribute 500 mill to us when the twin towers were hit?"

We lost what 4000 people? That Tsunami has killed over 100,000. How can you possibly compare those? Entire cities have been decimated, we lost two towers. Nearly every allied country donated something to us or helped us out in some way after 9/11. How soon you forget.

"Americans are the most generous people on the face of the earth. "

Were the most generous, that title goes to Japan now.

"btw....how much did osama and his gang contribute...... "

Were you expecting the tusnami to kick down some cash after 9/11 then? And im the thick headed one, wowza.

"listen up goob......try standing in the corner on your head for a while...... at least until you have a cognitive thought that doesn't bash AMERICA. "

Nay, I don't bash America, I bash the sad state that it has run into with hopes that one day we might regain our former greatness.

"It is true that we kept raising the contribution as the fatality list kept rising, but I think everyone is also aware of the problems with the UN and money."

Lets do a little math. Initial figures were 50,000 some dead and we gave 20 million. Now that the figures have run up past 100,000 we are giving 350 million, so initially we gave 40 dollars per dead, and now 3500 per dead. That is fuzzy math. Seems to me like the money went up as we were *****ed out for being such skinflints.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> We started at 20 million, a tiny sum. We were then chastized and continually brought it up to its current amount. This really shows just how much we care about the rest of the world, giving the smallest amount possible. I can remember a day when America would give as much as possible just because we could, and we were humanitarians. Too bad times have changed.


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

i'll start by saying wow, wow, and wow... have you heard of canada, it's not far away, i reccomend moving there since you hate America so much

chastized???? that is not the reason.... don't you think we should evaluate the situation before committing all of our money? we gave money that would be used to get efforts off the ground and knew we were going to give more. Japan did the same thing, along with a bunch of other countries. we also sent our carriers there from vacation the moment the news hit the world..

plus, once again, i will bring up PRIVATE donations.. we donate a ton of money.

Americans are just evil i guess


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Don't you guys realize that the way to solve any crisis is to throw money indiscrimately at it? BTW, how much help were other countries during the hurricane crisis down here? Um, NONE. It's not always the loss of life. NO amount of money will solve that. It's about the destruction and recovery.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"i'll start by saying wow, wow, and wow... have you heard of canada, it's not far away, i reccomend moving there since you hate America so much

chastized???? that is not the reason.... don't you think we should evaluate the situation before committing all of our money? we gave money that would be used to get efforts off the ground and knew we were going to give more. Japan did the same thing, along with a bunch of other countries. we also sent our carriers there from vacation the moment the news hit the world.. "

I don't hate America, I love America. I hate the peice of crap that your people have made it into.

I already showed the math, if it was an even ramp up in donations it woukd make sense, but its not. As the richest nation on the face of the Earth we have an obligation to help out other countries in a time of such incredible disaster as possible. We lose a few hundred people a year in hurricanes. I am clueless as to how you can compare 130,000 deaths to 300 or 4000.

"Don't you guys realize that the way to solve any crisis is to throw money indiscrimately at it? BTW, how much help were other countries during the hurricane crisis down here? Um, NONE. It's not always the loss of life. NO amount of money will solve that. It's about the destruction and recovery"

It's about preventing disease and getting shelter and food to those who need it. The idea is to throw as much money as we can possibly part with. You act as if this is some sideshow with a pirate who claims to be reformed. This is the most worthy of causes to donate to, and we gave a terrible showing.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> "thick headestnumnuts"
> 
> You're right, I'm the stupid one.
> 
> ...


since you don't know how to use the quote feature.......it is hard to reply to you so everyone can understand........but i'll give er a try.

equating the tsunami disater and the twin towers may not have been the best example but i was trying to make the point that other countries don't come to the aid of the u.s. in any circumstance. when there is a disaster in other countries the u.s. sends dollars, manpower and other forms of relief. there are kids selling brownies and lemonade in streetside stands in this country raising money for tsunami relief. former presidents clinton and bush raised over a million dollars each in a 36 hour period. when it comes to disaster relief AMERICA IS JOHNNY ON THE SPOT.



> nay i dont bash america


no weedhopper......not only do you bash but you use every oppritunity to do so........still bitter over the election are we. suck up the snot and move on. you were almost crowing the last few days before the election because of the liberal biased polls that you were basing your information on. YOU WERE SURE KERRY WAS GONNA WIN. look back at my posts..... i did not glote over the election even though you and others here knew where i stood.

it must really be sad to wake up every morning so bitter about this great country of ours..........remember i've been a lot of places and seen a lot of things that's why i know people in general are very miserable. they think life sneaks up on them and gives them a whoopin. i decided a long time ago that no matter what life brings i can deal with it.

read the poem "if" by rudyard kipling...... make it your slogan...if that don't do it for ya.....MOVE TO CANADA..... i'm sure you'll meet a lot of folks that think along the same lines as you do. yall can moan and ***** together. misery likes company.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

one other thing i left out....



Militant_Tiger said:


> "You act as if this is some sideshow with a pirate who claims to be reformed. This is the most worthy of causes to donate to, and we gave a terrible showing.


yOu ArE A cLoWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

[IF]

If you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you
But make allowance for their doubting too,
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream--and not make dreams your master,
If you can think--and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it all on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breath a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with kings--nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you;
If all men count with you, but none too much,
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And--which is more--you'll be a Man, my son!

--Rudyard Kipling



> If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
> And treat those two impostors just the same;


remember this line weedhopper..........the greatest of words to live by.
you do this and in no time flat you can work your way up to grasshopper 2nd class.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No one ever comes to the aid of America? When was the last time we had a disaster anywhere near the magnitude of said tsunami? You are basically whining because in a hospital full of people with gunshot wounds and heart attacks you cant get any attention for a splinter. Get real.

"there are kids selling brownies and lemonade in streetside stands in this country raising money for tsunami relief. former presidents clinton and bush raised over a million dollars each in a 36 hour period."

Quite a sad day when the republicans rely on former presidents and kids to raise their aid money.

"no weedhopper......, yOu ArE A cLoWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , thick headestnumnuts, MOVE TO CANADA"

It's good to know that when push comes to shove you have to resort to name calling. From all of this traveling that you speak of, and after meeting all of these people one would think that you would be above playground "poopiehead" comments.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> No one ever comes to the aid of America? When was the last time we had a disaster anywhere near the magnitude of said tsunami? You are basically whining because in a hospital full of people with gunshot wounds and heart attacks you cant get any attention for a splinter. Get real.
> 
> "there are kids selling brownies and lemonade in streetside stands in this country raising money for tsunami relief. former presidents clinton and bush raised over a million dollars each in a 36 hour period."
> 
> ...


no weed hopper you are working your way down.........you are now hay springer. btw........for a lightweight at best you are amusing.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Quite a sad day when the republicans rely on former presidents and kids to raise their aid money.


once again weedhopper you have confused yourself.........

that line demostrates the generosity of the american people. when children take to the sidewalks it reaffirms the confidence that i have in AMERICANS to always be willing to help. the greatest nation on the face of the earth.....ever.....PERIOD.

go over to a liberal chat room and whine some with your liberal friends.

maybe you can get some cheese.......or some other handout.

pointer


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, here is another take on this. Not *my* opinion you understand, just another way of looking at it.

I happen to agree with the aid we send over there, but I think they should be happy with every dollar they get, not whining about one countries contribution is smaller than anothers.

By the way M_T I made a donation to the International Red Cross for the victims of the tsunami, have you, or do you just run off at the mouth, ranting and raving about Bush not sending enough.

Thursday December 30, 2004
By: David Holcberg

Our money is not the government's to give.

As the death toll mounts in the areas hit by Sunday's tsunami in southern Asia, private organizations and individuals are scrambling to send out money and goods to help the victims. Such help may be entirely proper, especially considering that most of those affected by this tragedy are suffering through no fault of their own.

The United States government, however, should not give any money to help the tsunami victims. Why? Because the money is not the government's to give.

Every cent the government spends comes from taxation. Every dollar the government hands out as foreign aid has to be extorted from an American taxpayer first. Year after year, for decades, the government has forced American taxpayers to provide foreign aid to every type of natural or man-made disaster on the face of the earth: from the Marshall Plan to reconstruct a war-ravaged Europe to the $15 billion recently promised to fight AIDS in Africa to the countless amounts spent to help the victims of earthquakes, fires and floods--from South America to Asia. Even the enemies of the United States were given money extorted from American taxpayers: from the billions given away by Clinton to help the starving North Koreans to the billions given away by Bush to help the blood-thirsty Palestinians under Arafat's murderous regime.

The question no one asks about our politicians' "generosity" towards the world's needy is: By what right? By what right do they take our hard-earned money and give it away?

The reason politicians can get away with doling out money that they have no right to and that does not belong to them is that they have the morality of altruism on their side. According to altruism--the morality that most Americans accept and that politicians exploit for all it's worth--those who have more have the moral obligation to help those who have less. This is why Americans--the wealthiest people on earth--are expected to sacrifice (voluntarily or by force) the wealth they have earned to provide for the needs of those who did not earn it. It is Americans' acceptance of altruism that renders them morally impotent to protest against the confiscation and distribution of their wealth. It is past time to question--and to reject--such a vicious morality that demands that we sacrifice our values instead of holding on to them.

Next time a politician gives away money taken from you to show what a good, compassionate altruist he is, ask yourself: By what right?

David Holcberg is a research associate at the Ayn Rand Institute in Irvine, Calif. The Institute promotes the philosophy of Ayn Rand, author of Atlas Shrugged and The Fountainhead.

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Oh ye breath wasters. Good luck. Those who hate Pres. Bush, and/or conservatives, and/or Republicans will never be swayed by mere logic. And, I must admit, I will never be swayed either, so let's go on.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

"I don't hate America, I love America. I hate the peice of crap that your people have made it into. "

well it looks like MY PEOPLE are the majority of Americans, so you must hate the majority of Americans. I love what this country has been turned into. have fun being miserable because your party is sooo far off american values that they now are losing power left and left... maybe they should think right... have fun constantly B*tching because your party can't win an election... there is a reason america has become what it is, because it is a DEMOCRACY, that means the majority of Americans have voted for our govt officials. get over it and realize the democrats need to change....

on another subject... I had a great time seeing daschle get booted out of the senate... the senate minority leader at that... LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
actually that is the same point, daschle became a member of DC and forgot the values SD cherishes.. another democrat who doesn't share his people's values. surprise surprise! LOL LOL
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunt1, sdeprie, rap, pointer99 and others I really enjoyed your posts. I wonder if the liberals are aware of their nightmare to come. Politics swings left and right like a pendulum, and by my off the cuff estimate it changes about every 30 to 50 years depending on how ticked off the people become with the politicians. I had to spend most of my adult life sickened by liberal ideas. Now people can expect things to move further right and continue for the next 40 years that way. They will shovel six feet of dirt in my face before America becomes a cesspool of liberal philosophy again. For the sake of our children and grandchildren I hope we can chop the head of this snake so it never rises again. I can never trust the democrats again, so I hope we see a viable third party on the horizon soon. America must remain a two party system for our best interest, but I think we need a change so serious that it can not be accomplished within the democratic party.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"By the way M_T I made a donation to the International Red Cross for the victims of the tsunami, have you, or do you just run off at the mouth, ranting and raving about Bush not sending enough. "

It's not that we aren't giving enough now, it's that we gave the most absolute minimal amount of money possible, and raised it as we were chewed out. If bush would have started and ended with 100 million I would have been happy.

As for us not being obligated to give the money, if we stuck to ourselves I would agree. Unfortunately the group that is in office right now wants to solve all of the other countries problems via invasion, and if we are going to do that we owe aid to them when they get hit, after all they are almost like a subsidary nation.

"well it looks like MY PEOPLE are the majority of Americans, so you must hate the majority of Americans. I love what this country has been turned into. have fun being miserable because your party is sooo far off american values that they now are losing power left and left... maybe they should think right... have fun constantly B*tching because your party can't win an election... there is a reason america has become what it is, because it is a DEMOCRACY, that means the majority of Americans have voted for our govt officials. get over it and realize the democrats need to change...."

Close, your people make up about 40% of the population, the lions share of which I cant stand. The others were made up of Americans who thought that Iraq attacked us on 9/11, that Kerry would be soft on terror, that Bush was pro gun, and those that were swayed by the talking points pumped out by the republican media in the months preceeding the election.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

this just in.....

americans contribute 244 billion dollars a year to charity.

good will in new york was so over run with clothing donations for tsunami victims that they will no longer accept them.

doctors without boarders have recieved so much in cash donations for tsunami relief that they now are advising donators that the money might be used else where.

ahhhhhhhhhh can't you hear it..........it's the wingbeat of the EAGLE flyin high.

isn't it great to be an AMERICAN? a land of rugged indivigualist who roll up their shirt sleeves and jump right in.

at least 52 percent of us don't want a handout from the government.......we like doin it on our on.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Hunt1, sdeprie, rap, pointer99 and others I really enjoyed your posts.


and i enjoy yours also. they always contain great substance.

every once and a while i think i post something of substance.

1% substance
17% bull shick
82% geting under weedhoppers skin

you know..... just the right balance.

pointer


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aye. :withstupid:

             

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> It's not that we aren't giving enough now, it's that we gave the most absolute minimal amount of money possible, and raised it as we were chewed out. If bush would have started and ended with 100 million I would have been happy.
> 
> As for us not being obligated to give the money, if we stuck to ourselves I would agree. Unfortunately the group that is in office right now wants to solve all of the other countries problems via invasion, and if we are going to do that we owe aid to them when they get hit, after all they are almost like a subsidary nation.


FFS GAL

And you still didn't answer the question. HAVE YOU GIVEN ANY MONEY TO THIS EFFORT, or just the usual liberal lip service bashing those who have with the you aren't giving enough bull****.

huntin1


----------

